# modifier la couleur de la barre des menus



## MacX777 (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je suis sous snow leopard, j'ai un macbook pro modèle juin 2009, j'ai eu auparavant un autres portable apple (macbook) avec Mac OS X tiger, et l'interface de ce système manque, ainsi j'ai modifier légèrement, l'interface de base de snow leopard pour qu'il ressemble à Mac os x tiger (voir photo actuel de mon bureau), ainsi je voudrai savoir comment je peut modifier par ThemePark la couleur de la barre des menus pour qu'elle soit à nouveau blanche, ainsi que l'icône de spotlight (celle de la barre des menus)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Tu veux la barre de Tiger ou celle par défaut de Snow Leopard, j'ai pas bien compris :rose:.


----------



## MacX777 (13 Février 2010)

je voudrai la barre de tiger, tu peut m'aider ?


----------



## MacX777 (13 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai progressé, j'ai réussi à mettre la barre blanche comme je le voulais (voir photo du bureau), mais je ne sais pas comment modifier l'icône de spotlight, quelqu'un serais comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

/System/Library/CoreServices/Search.bundle/Contents/Resources/MDSearchMenuIcon.pdf, modifier l'icône.


----------



## MacX777 (13 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai trouvé le fichier, mais je ne parvient pas à trouver la version de mac os x Tiger de ce fichier, quelqu'un a une idée où je peut trouver cette image ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

System/Library/CoreServices/Search.bundle:Show Package Contents:Resources/Spotlight.icns.


----------



## MacX777 (14 Février 2010)

Merci C0rentin de m'avoir fournit réponse à mes questions, une dernière chose en plus quelqu'un connais un thème Mac OS X tiger pour snow Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Non désolé.


----------



## MacX777 (14 Février 2010)

Ok encore merci pour ta réponse.


----------

